# Sponge bike..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Last weekend I rode a very wet race on my Dual. The bike handled fine, with just one close call at a very wet slippery 180degree turn, probably a result of not having time to change over my rear wheel for a tire with some tread before the event. 

Yesterday while cleaning up the bike, I had it on the stand with the headtube down and all of a sudden lots of water started running out of the brake bolt/fork area! It musta been getting in during the very wet racing because the bike has never been left out or tranported outside..Ended up with almost a pint in a puddle below the work stand. 
Don Hanson


----------

